
GDPR Compliant Privacy Policies Like Creative Commons - baxtr
https://www.achtungtechnik.de/english/2018/GDPR-statement-like-CC.html
======
dpobaby
That's by far the best idea I've read so far about the subject.

------
lixtra
I don't think that will be solved in time for GDPR.

